# Online Retailers



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

Are there any online retailers in Mexico that carry English-language books? How about DVDs (any region code is fine) and CDs? I order a lot of stuff in from out of the country, but of course it would be cheaper all around to buy whatever I can inside Mexico.


----------



## Queretaro (Dec 6, 2008)

Books have always been hard to get in Mexico, but last year I got an Amazon Kindle for Xmas and it is no longer an issue. You can use it to buy books almost instantly from Amazon even here in Mexico. It has been a godsend. You can also do the same thing on an ipad or simular tablet. For now it is your best best to get English books in Mexico.
For the DVDs and CD's it would not be much of a business to sell them online since every Mexican city or town has people on every corner selling the pirated CD's for 10-30 pesos a pop. I honesly don't know how the legal CD/DVD stores in the fancy malls stay in business. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

Queretaro said:


> Books have always been hard to get in Mexico, but last year I got an Amazon Kindle for Xmas and it is no longer an issue. You can use it to buy books almost instantly from Amazon even here in Mexico. It has been a godsend. You can also do the same thing on an ipad or simular tablet. For now it is your best best to get English books in Mexico.
> For the DVDs and CD's it would not be much of a business to sell them online since every Mexican city or town has people on every corner selling the pirated CD's for 10-30 pesos a pop. I honesly don't know how the legal CD/DVD stores in the fancy malls stay in business.
> 
> I hope this helps.


I must be helping to keep the Mixup store in the Forum mall in Culiacan open, then, because I am starting to buy CDs and DVDs there a lot! The sort of stuff I am interested in - classical music, jazz, international art cinema - is highly unlikely to be pirated.

I'm not on the e-book bandwagon yet, and although I may spring for a reader someday, I will always prefer physical books. I am now an older chap at 53, so I can start to be an old coot who is set in my ways. 

Now that I know about the Merkalink shipment service into Mexico, I think I'll probably just have all my U.S. and international purchases shipped to my U.S. Merkalink address, and have them handle the shipments into Mexico.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

PatrickMurtha said:


> I must be helping to keep the Mixup store in the Forum mall in Culiacan open, ... old coot who is set in my ways.
> 
> Now that I know about the Merkalink shipment service into Mexico, I think I'll probably just have all my U.S. and international purchases shipped to my U.S. Merkalink address, and have them handle the shipments into Mexico.


1. You are not old enough to join the "Cooties". Come back in 10 years - just kidding 

2. Thanks for the Merkalink reference - a unit of PriceGrabbers - I've added to my Mexico folder.

3. Many Cooties, like me, also don't have e-readers - but there will come a day when Cooties revolt against ink and paper than we shall rise, as a group, and Nook, Kindle and Kobo! 

The Cootie Revolution is coming. Our motto: *"You're a Cootie! - nah, nah, n, nah nah! *:tongue:

Sorry, the sun is out and I just couldn't be too serious.


----------



## shane0 (Nov 27, 2011)

Amazon have these and they deliver to Mexico. They will be your best source


----------

